# Buying 'rested' coffee



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Just wondering if those roasters on the forum could tell me if they typically are accurate enough with their roasts to sell out within a day or two of roasting, or if you have a policy to only sell coffee roasted in the past couple of days?

I imagine you try and sell coffee as fresh as possible and have as little wastage as possible, but often it would be nice to be able to buy coffee that is in fact a week or so old. This is entirely down to my own inability to buy coffee in advance of running out, but it would be a really convenient feature to have as a tick box when buying coffee, especially in smaller amounts. More often than not I start a bag too early and then only get the best out of it when I have a couple of drinks left.

Anyway, food for thought, it might well be very difficult from a roasters perspective to do this if it meant roasting 'too much' in order to cater for a small minority of customers!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Rave kind of do this through selling x amount of beans on Amazon ..... I have bought a few emergency rave roasts on there and they have all turned up with a roast date of 7-14 days old


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

h1udd said:


> Rave kind of do this through selling x amount of beans on Amazon ..... I have bought a few emergency rave roasts on there and they have all turned up with a roast date of 7-14 days old


I bought some from there and they were nearly a month old, so you can be unlucky. Needless to say I stopped buying them from Amazon.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

As you say it's a lot of extra work for roasters.

I buy a lot direct from my favourite coffee shop these days, so it tends to be 7 days post roast when I get my hands on it (needs a bit more rest for espresso generally) but that's one way to combat it, if you have a good stockist nearby.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Avenue (the local roaster I usually buy from) has beans around 0-3 weeks old with few roasting dates (if you are lucky) a week apart. They roast to order if you buy online.

P.s. I am surprised that some baristas that work in the coffee shops haven't tried beans they roast and sell. It happened in a quite reputable coffee shop in Glasgow.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

PPapa said:


> Avenue (the local roaster I usually buy from) has beans around 0-3 weeks old with few roasting dates (if you are lucky) a week apart. They roast to order if you buy online.
> 
> P.s. I am surprised that some baristas that work in the coffee shops haven't tried beans they roast and sell. It happened in a quite reputable coffee shop in Glasgow.


That is surprising!

Most of the roasters in Manc are central and its a PITA to park there (especially if you drive a van as you automatically get charged the full day rate). I have just seen a roaster on the other side of Didsbury tho that i haven't tried, so may drive over and see what they are like.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Buying more or less exclusively from coffee compass, 9.5 time out of 10 the roast date is the date of order. I just received 4 x 500 gm bags and 3 were roasted the day I ordered but one was 10 days past. But, Richard knows I rotate stock and as it happened I ran out a lot sooner than anticipated, so the older beans were actually most welcome


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea I think I remember this from Coffee Compas, it is actually very welcome for them to come a few days rested. I got a bag from Square Mile int he post today that was ordered on the 31st, but roasted and shipped on the 2nd. Nothing wrong with this of course but as of this morning I am out of coffee I can use!

Also this local roaster I just found is so new they dont have opening times or a phone number on their website, so I'm not sure they are open to the public.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Dylan said:


> Yea I think I remember this from Coffee Compas, it is actually very welcome for them to come a few days rested. I got a bag from Square Mile int he post today that was ordered on the 31st, but roasted and shipped on the 2nd. Nothing wrong with this of course but as of this morning I am out of coffee I can use!
> 
> Also this local roaster I just found is so new they dont have opening times or a phone number on their website, so I'm not sure they are open to the public.


I think if you're able to call some of the roasters or message them then they would be likely to try and help you!

Square Mile shows clearly on the site when the next roast and post day is - which I like.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I think coffeefix had some retail bags - dunno how feasible it is for you but some parking around there. Might be worth giving them a call to double check before making any visit though because my memory is hazy


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I did not notice that!

I did like that they include recipes on the page however!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Dylan said:


> I did not notice that!
> 
> I did like that they include recipes on the page however!


It's funny actually because I thought it was a lot more visible on the page. Just opened it now and think it's only on the my cart page at the bottom - in my head it was bigger or bolder. . .

Yeah that's handy.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Yea I think I remember this from Coffee Compas, it is actually very welcome for them to come a few days rested. I got a bag from Square Mile int he post today that was ordered on the 31st, but roasted and shipped on the 2nd. Nothing wrong with this of course but as of this morning I am out of coffee I can use!
> 
> Also this local roaster I just found is so new they dont have opening times or a phone number on their website, so I'm not sure they are open to the public.


Just use it.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Just use it.


They are super new, I don't even know if they are open to the public yet so I'm not going to drive over there with my fingers crossed.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Dylan said:


> They are super new, I don't even know if they are open to the public yet so I'm not going to drive over there with my fingers crossed.


I think he means use the coffee you have!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Ah yes... my mistake.

It looks like thats going to happen!


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

I realise that the length of 'rest time' may vary by bean but on average, what is the optimal resting time for freshly roasted beans ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Spy said:


> I realise that the length of 'rest time' may vary by bean but on average, what is the optimal resting time for freshly roasted beans ?


There is no optimal time , some roasters will recommend longer than others.

Me i now don't touch a bean til the 7th day but there is no science associated to this


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I've been drinking a Geisha today that is 23 days old and it's as good now as it was three weeks ago. That's about as far as I'd ideally go though.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I feel similar to you Dylan, I am always using a bean that is normally too early.I found that some roasters in Edinburgh did have beans that were roasted a few days prior so reducing my wait.

In most cases if I am being honest I don't notice a huge difference in taste, nore extraction times which I just adjust the grind for, I do only drink flat whites so am not as sensitive as espresso drinkers when it comes to taste.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

For the most part the roasters I order from tend to roast on demand which means you get the beans 1-3 days after roasting and can't really open them for a few days after that (I prefer my filter from 5-7 days and my espresso after 10)

I've started ordering in advance and asking the more "local" roasters to stick beans on a shelf for me so when I'm travelling I can come back to beans that are ready, I don't think any of the good roasters would ever send out beans that are already "old"


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Certainly, none of the good roasters send out beans past their best, but a week old is not 'old' in my book


----------



## r.bartlett (Jun 22, 2014)

You lot are lucky, I went into a roasters in Los Christianos a few weeks ago to buy some beans. The newest had a roast date of 15 December 15 and the oldest was September 15!

I couldn't believe it. Nothing fresh in the who place.

I was then told of a place in Siam Mall PDLA but the chap again tried to fob me off with several month old beans. Only until I made him realize I wasn't falling for that did he suddenly say "Ah I come back" and he did with a packet roasted 2 weeks previously. Pretty decent coffee too so now we're on the same wavelength he is my new number 1 supplier 

Richard

Tenerife


----------

